# SSD auf Fehler überprüfen?



## Toastbrot0815 (21. Januar 2013)

*SSD auf Fehler überprüfen?*

Hey

Habe ein kurze Frage:

Und zwar soll man eine SSD auch auf Fehler überprüfen (meine die Funktion unter Explorer --> rechtsklick auf SSD--> Tools --> Fehlerüberprüfung)

Und wenn ja, auch Fehlerhafte Sektoren wiederherstellen?

mfg


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD auf Fehler überprüfen?*

Hat keiner eine Ahnung?

Auf die Idee der Fehlerüberprüfung der SSD muss doch schon mal jmd. gekommen sein??


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD auf Fehler überprüfen?*

nimm das programm crystaldiskinfo und damit die SMART werte auslesen, der zustand wird auch dokumentiert.

hier: CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP Online

man kann auch HDTUNE Pro nehmen, kostet allerdings nach der testphase.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD auf Fehler überprüfen?*

Ähm..... fehlerhafte Sektoren gibt es in dem Sinne ja nicht mehr - die beruhen auf mechanischen oder magnetischen Problemen der Oberflächen von klassischen Festplatten. Bei "Wiederherstellen" wird der gleiche (sprachlich korrekt "derselbe") Sektor so oft überschrieben, bis der wieder lesbar ist - oder eben nicht (wenn der Wiederherstellungsversuch innerhalb eines Limits nicht geklappt hat). Aber sowas wie "gleiche Sektoren" gibt es bei SSDs nicht - beim Beschreiben werden nie dieselben Flash-Speicherzellen beschrieben, sondern jeweils andere - von daher kann das nicht klappen. Den Umgang mit fehlerhaften Flashzellen regeln die SSDs rein intern.
Bei Dateisystemfehlern wie z.B. fehlerhaften Clustern, bei denen CRC-Fehler angezeigt werden, kann das bei Festplatten an einer schwächelnden Magnetisierung liegen - dafür gibt es dann Tools, die solange den Cluster auslesen, bis es mit Glück beim 187. Leseversuch doch noch klappt - oder nie.  Das kann man sich bei einer SSD ebenfalls schenken - wenn da was verkorkst ist, ändert sich durch mehrfaches Lesen nichts daran - denn die Bits liegen da rein digital im Speicher und an den Inhalten ändert sich auch durch vielfaches Auslesen nichts.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD auf Fehler überprüfen?*

Ok, danke dann werde ich die SSD nicht auf Fehler überprüfen

mfg


----------

